# private tutors



## henryBkA (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I am a new member who is keen to find out if there are any private tutors in the Paphos area who can teach all basic GCSE subjects.I am looking to move to the paphos area and have heard mixed reports on english schools.

thanks

Henry


----------

